# Muriatic Acid and Iron (graphite) Pontils



## Black_Boogers (May 29, 2005)

I've been carefully using muriatic acid with great results for many of my bottles, but I haven't tried it yet on any of my iron or graphite pontiled bottles for fear of eating away the adhering iron on the pontil.  This is non-diluted muriatic for swimming pools.  Can anybody tell me if it will remove the iron or graphite on my pontiled bottles (which I certainly DON'T want to do)??!!?

 Thanks,

 Rick


----------



## baltbottles (May 29, 2005)

HI Rick,

 Yes it will remove the iron from your pontils i don't suggest doing it.

 Chris


----------



## Black_Boogers (May 29, 2005)

Hello Chris,

 I kind of figured it might, especially considering what the stuff has done to the aluminum frame of the window screen I use to keep the outside duff out of the soaking tub [8|].

 Thanks for the input!

 Rick


----------

